# Okay I admit



## Karalee (Jan 26, 2006)

I got impatient waiting for the sun to go out so I could test out the newly found polaroid camera, so I shot one off this afternoon in the living room so I could get some experience with the whole manipulating thing. Its so weird, yet so fun, dang that Polaroid for discontinuing this stuff 







I used the stylus from my palm pilot to manipulate the emulsion. Hopefully this weekend the weather will cooperate, I have a few ideas milling in my head for this baby. Not so bad for a test run though, Im glad it at least exposed properly!


----------



## markc (Jan 26, 2006)

Me likey!


----------



## wclement7 (Jan 26, 2006)

looks so sweet! great foto!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 26, 2006)

me likey tooo....very much....can't wait for more!!  : )


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it looks great! :thumbup: You'll have fun in the sun, too. Can't wait to see some more. Looks like this is a technique you had no trouble picking up. I think using the stylus was inspired!  

So, this was from a new lot of the film, eh? hmmm.....guess I should buy some more and shove it in the fridge. :sigh: Time Zero.... :heart:


----------



## cbay (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes i like the style of this shot, nice. Hope your experience continues to progress


----------



## Karalee (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks all! I have to admit the process was nothing like I _thought_ it would be (then again when is anything ever how you think it would be) - slightly scary, but in the end very fun once I figured it out. I guess I have the mighty search tool here to thank for that! Yes Terri, this was a new bach of film, without any experience of what 'old film' was like I couldnt tell you if it was any different, but  it did stay malleable for a few hours if that helps.


----------



## anua (Jan 28, 2006)

bella! this one is great! it looks like it was a painting or something...why is that?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow got agree, I Love


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

I know this is a little off subject, but I butcher polaroids all the time.  Have you ever thought of changing the lens on a pack film polaroid so you could do time exposure and control the lighting, without having to buy an expensive camera.  It really isnt hard to do or expensive.


----------



## ferny (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm not into the manipulation thing. Very few catch my eye I really like this one though.


----------



## Alison (Mar 11, 2006)

:shock: Wow, I need to venture into this forum more often! I really love this!!


----------



## MaxP (Mar 13, 2006)

It looks very interesting. I like it so much.


----------

